
How to Get a Free Domain Name for Lifetime – No Puzzle - gvaishno
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldSuD_czqCA
======
ptrptr
Absolutely do not use .tk domain for your business -
[http://www.techelex.org/why-not-use-dot-tk-
domain/](http://www.techelex.org/why-not-use-dot-tk-domain/)

------
slitaz
NOT for life and they can ban a user account.

